# Gaming laptop under 80K



## Tintin.92 (Jan 2, 2013)

So here i go again...

This time i'm doing research for a different friend with different requirements... Please help me out guys.

1) What is your budget? 80000 INR (though will also consider suggestions upto say... 85k if the difference is really worth it.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? 15.6"



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: HP. Would be nice if he could an HP one, not _really_ required though.
b. Dislike: Samsung. Acer. Doesn't trust them.


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Hardcore gaming.
Watching movies.
Web surfing.
College student stuff...

5) What screen resolution & type  would you prefer?
I'm in a bit of a dilemma here. While I figure you can get 1080p at this price point, i worry that taking a higher resolution screen will diminish the performance of the graphic card. Like i've seen will Dell XPSs, the 768 resolution model has relatively better performance at the same settings than a 1080p one. Since gaming IS the primary task, this is a bit of a deal breaker.So i'm kinda stuck between 1366x768, 1600x900 and 1080p.
Glossy finish.

6) Anything else you would like to say? Another requirement is that the laptop should not be butt-ugly. My friend refuses to get something as ugly as the Dell Inspiron 15r SE...


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 2, 2013)

Have a look at this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168328


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 2, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Have a look at this:
> 
> Asus G75VW, my new monster..



It's an internationally-shipped laptop + the owner had his cousin get it for him via customs/US/etc. If this is possible for you @Tintin, then it's an amazing deal.


----------



## Tintin.92 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry guys, nothing of this sort is possible. Only local purchase, and possibly through a website.


any more suggestions?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 15, 2013)

There's nothing good to suggest to you atm.
There's an Alienware @85-86k, nothing great.
The lesserpriced variant would include NP550P5C s05/s03 etc but it's not the most stable laptop while gaming, hence I'm not recommending.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 15, 2013)

You may have a look at HP Envy 15,if available


----------



## RON28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Have a look at this, i guess price will be below 75K and it supports Nvdia SLI also, plus 1080p screen.


----------



## govinda123 (Jan 16, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Have a look at this, i guess price will be below 75K and it supports Nvdia SLI also, plus 1080p screen.



so, this laptop has launched at Rs. 64466. Waiting for reviews.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 16, 2013)

reviews are good, people are saying the temps are hardly reaching 80C while gaming but heards lots of negative reviews for battery life ( 3hours ) and touchpad, but i guess thats not a deal breaker.


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 16, 2013)

where did you find the reviews @ RON28?
Laptops looks pretty decent, and specs are amazing at this price, beats both dell/samsung.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 17, 2013)

reviews are of US, i guess it was released there after August 2012, yes for the price tag, it beats both dell and Samsung, added advantage is SLI for future upgrade.


----------



## Anshul24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lenovo y500 looks promising.
There aren't many reviews for this on the internet.

I have bought a y400 through a cousin in US and um eagerly waiting for that to come in mid feb.

Y400 comes with a 14' HD screen rest everything is the same.

If sum1 finds a descent review for y400/500 please share it over here.
And I promise to write a review as soon as I lay hands on my Y400.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 18, 2013)

how much did it cost u for the y400?


----------



## Anshul24 (Jan 18, 2013)

shadow said:


> how much did it cost u for the y400?



Costed me about 800$ (44000Rs)


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 18, 2013)

wow that's something cheap

I wanted to get this but it isn't available in india . only the z500 is selling in market and they say it might be there in india around summer lol


----------

